
Show HN: Hi HN, please checkout my new product,XBdash, and give feedback:) - tdmoneybanks
https://www.xbdash.com/
======
tdmoneybanks
Hey guys, just to give you a little information on the project: About a year
ago, me and one cofounder, who I worked with completely remotely, created this
application because of our connection to the community and desire to fill a
need as well as reward our fellow gamers. UX is very important to us and I
would love some feedback from all you wonderful people on what could be done
to improve it:) Please check us out and, if you are an xbox gamer, check out
our contest page for a chance to win free games. We plan on giving our prizes
every month to reward our users for their gaming achievements.

